

Ask HN: What are the current best options for faxing? - gnaritas

I'm looking to get rid of our in-house fax server and just use some service to fulfill our faxing needs but we send a lot of faxes, mostly bills to clients or reservations for rooms.  Can anyone recommend reliable providers for a good price?  Anything that beats eFax's 10 cents a page?
======
sga
Can't attest to anything about this company but I remember reading about it
here on HN: <http://www.hellofax.com>

~~~
gnaritas
Their largest plan is 2000 faxes a month, I do that in a few days.

~~~
vinced
check out these guys.

<http://www.faxage.com/pricing.php>

------
vinced
phaxio.com 7cents a page. Full api.

Faxing is pretty expensive and we kept our in-house service as we receive well
over 1000 pages per day. We're running Hylafax+ with iaxmodems (separate
server) connected to our Asterisk based PBX. Soon the fax server and pbx will
be running as virtual machines.

We've never been able to find a fax service that is reasonable for our volume.

~~~
gnaritas
That's not bad, thanks, I'll look into it. Our main issue is we've gone to a
work from home model and there aren't any techs at the office to handle any
potential issues with an in-house server and this has become a problem.

------
massarog
Go digital, stop faxing out things and you'll save a ton of money :)

